# Weekly competition 2008-30



## AvGalen (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry it took a day longer. I am travelling through Florida and didn't have internet before.

Warning, there is a problem with the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 scrambles. Superscript and subscript don't work on the forum so I have to change to 3R2 notation. this means "turn the 3 rightmost layers a half turn"

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U3' *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) counterclockwise.
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.


*2x2x2*
*1. *B2 L' U' B2 R2 B' U' R2 U' B' R' D R' F R' F U B2 D' L2 U L2 D F2 U'
*2. *D2 R2 U R2 B D' R2 F2 L D R2 U2 B' L' F2 R B' R U F R2 F U L U'
*3. *L2 U' B' R2 F' D2 F L' F U' L' D2 B U L' B R2 F' L' B' D' L F2 U' R'
*4. *L2 F' D2 B2 L B R D2 B L' D R U F2 L2 D' B2 D L2 U B2 L' B2 U' F'
*5. *B' D B' L U2 R' B2 L' U' B' L' B U R' F L' F2 L2 B R' F' D' R2 U' F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' R2 D' R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D U F' L D L2 D B' D R2 B' U (21f)
*2. *F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' U' F D' L2 U2 R F R2 D2 F2 R' U' R' (20f)
*3. *D F2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U R' D' F' D B2 L B' D (20f)
*4. *B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U' L2 U R2 B R D2 F' L U B F U R' B2 (21f)
*5. *U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U' R2 D' L' U2 F' L' B' U' F' R' U2 L' U2 (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *L B2 F2 L D2 U' R2 D L' D2 Uw' U L2 Rw R B' Fw2 F2 D Uw U' R' U' B2 Rw U' Fw F' Uw' U' F D B' U L' Rw' R2 D B2 D'
*2. *B2 Rw R' U2 B Rw' R' U B2 Fw2 F D2 Rw R' B Fw F2 L' B U' B2 Fw U B' F Rw' Uw' U' B Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 F D' U2 L2 Rw U
*3. *Uw L2 B Fw' F D' Uw U B2 Fw2 F Rw' D' Rw' R' D2 Uw2 U L U' L2 Fw L U' R' Uw' F' D F2 D B U L2 B2 Fw Uw2 B L Rw' R
*4. *R2 F2 D' Uw' U2 B2 F L' Fw2 D2 B' Rw2 B' D2 Rw' Fw2 L Rw2 Uw L Rw Fw2 Rw R2 Uw2 L Rw U' Fw' D Uw Fw2 L2 Uw' B Fw' F2 L Rw2 R2
*5. *R2 B D Uw' L D Uw U B2 U2 R' B Fw F L Rw R D' B' Fw U2 F2 D' Uw2 U2 F' Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2 R D2 Uw' B2 F' Uw L2 R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw Dw B2 F2 D Dw2 Lw2 F' R' D' B L2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 L' R2 U2 Lw R Uw2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 F2 R2 Uw U' Fw2 Lw' Fw2 U B' Fw2 Uw' Bw' U2 Rw Fw' F' Rw2 B2 D2 L' U2 L2 Rw2 D2 U' F2 L2 F' Dw2 U2 F' Uw B2 Fw Rw Fw
*2. *Bw2 Uw Lw2 R' Dw L2 Rw R' Uw Lw Uw U2 B' F2 Uw2 Rw U2 Lw2 Dw' Fw F Rw' B2 L2 U2 Rw' F2 Lw D2 Uw F Rw Fw Lw2 Rw' Uw Bw2 U' Bw F2 L2 Rw' Fw Dw Uw' F2 R' Uw' Bw' D' L U2 R' Uw' L2 Lw' Rw F D2 Fw2
*3. *Bw2 Lw' R' U' Lw' D2 U L' Lw' Rw' R Bw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' R' D' B2 Uw' Bw' Uw' R2 Dw B Dw U' Lw2 Fw' U2 Bw2 Uw' Bw L Lw' Rw2 R' U' Bw Rw D2 Fw U2 R Dw' Fw2 Uw' B2 F2 R Bw2 Fw' Lw D' Fw U' Bw Fw2 L2 F2 Uw'
*4. *Dw' U' Fw2 Lw' R Bw' L' R2 D' Bw R Uw' Rw' B' Bw2 F U' B' Fw' Rw2 Dw' Fw' Dw' Lw' Bw' Fw2 F' D2 Rw F2 Lw D2 Dw' Rw' D' R2 Uw2 B2 Bw Fw F2 Lw2 Bw Lw F Lw2 Dw U2 Lw' R Fw Uw2 Fw' F2 Lw R Bw Fw L2 R
*5. *Rw' Dw2 Rw Bw2 Rw2 D' Dw2 L' Dw U Rw Bw L2 U2 Rw' Uw2 L' Uw2 F2 L B' Fw2 F2 Lw' R Fw R B F R2 Dw U L R Dw' Fw Rw' U2 L' F2 Dw2 R' B R D2 U' L' R2 Dw' B Rw F' D Uw' U2 Bw Fw2 R2 Fw' Lw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F2 L' 3R2 B2 3R2 D' D2 2F2 2D2 B L2 3R 2R2 R 2D2 R U' 3R' F L 2R2 R 2F' F2 L' 2R' 2D' B2 3U 2U' L2 3R' D2 2F2 3U2 3R 3F2 2F2 F' 2U' B2 F2 L B2 2R2 U B' 2D' 3U' 2U' 2L2 3F2 3U B2 3R' 2D2 B2 3F2 D 2U' U2 B' D' D2 3U' 2U2 U2 F2 2U2 F2 D L' 2D2 R 3U 3F2 2F' 2L' 2F2 F' 
*2. *D' 2L2 3U' 2U' L2 3R2 F' 2R' R2 D' L2 D' L' R' D' 3U' 3R 3F L L2 3F' 2D2 L 3F' U2 L2 2D' F' 2L2 3U2 3F2 L' 3R2 2R2 2B2 L2 D2 B B2 F2 L' B' 3R' R2 F' 3R2 R2 2U2 2L' B2 3R2 3F2 U F2 L2 3U B B2 3F 2R2 B 2R' 2B' 3F' F2 D2 L2 D L' 3U' 2L2 3R' R' 3F' 2U2 F2 R D 3R' R 
*3. *L2 3R 2R' D2 2D2 3U U 3F2 2U2 3R2 3F2 2D2 3U' U' 2B' 2L2 R' B2 3U2 R2 R2 B2 2F2 2D' 2U' U' B2 3U2 2U2 U' B2 B2 2F' U2 2B' L F 2R2 2B2 3F2 R 3F' D2 2U2 F2 3R R' D 3U' U2 2R2 R F2 2D2 U 2R2 2D2 B 3F' 2F' R 3U U2 B' 3F2 R 3F2 2F2 2R' 2D2 U F 2L2 D2 R' 2B2 2U2 2B' 3F2 2F' 
*4. *R2 3F 3R2 B 3F 2F2 R2 F' 2U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 2L' 3U F D2 3F2 3R2 3F' D' 2U' L 3R2 R 3U' F2 U2 L2 3U' L D' U2 L 2D' L2 D2 2D2 L' 2R2 F2 L U B' 3F' F' L2 2L' B' 3U2 B2 U B2 2F' R B' B2 2F2 2L2 3R2 R D2 3R' 3F 2L' 3R 2R' R' D' L2 U R2 D2 B' D2 3U2 U2 B 3F 
*5. *3U2 U2 2L2 R2 R2 2D' 2U' 2L2 2R2 R B2 3R' B 2B2 2F2 D L' 2U2 R' U2 L' 2L' 3R2 2R' U2 B 2R' R 2U2 B2 L 2L2 R' 3F D2 B2 F' 2D2 3U' L2 R' 2D' 3U' U2 2F' 3U' B' 3F2 R' 3F' D 2D' 3U 2U' U2 F' R2 3U F2 2D2 L2 B2 2B2 3F' F2 F L 2F' 2L' 2D2 F2 F U' 2F2 F 2L2 U' 2R' 2U' U2 

*7x7x7*
*1. *F2 3R' B2 U2 3L2 R2 2F' 3D L' R B2 3B 3F' F' U L 2D2 3D2 U2 2L2 B 2B2 3F2 L2 2U2 F2 R 2B' 3B F U2 3L B 2B2 3D L' R D' 2D2 3D' U2 3R' F' 2R' 3B F2 D L 2R' 3U' 2U2 U2 3R2 2B2 3F 2D' U2 3B2 D2 3B 2L2 F2 3D' 2B2 3U L2 R 3B2 3F2 D 3F 3L2 D2 B' F' L2 3B D' F2 3R' 2U2 L2 R' 2D' 2B' 3D B2 3B' 3U2 3L2 F 3D2 U2 2L' 3L' 2B' 3F 3D' 2U' 2L2 
*2. *F2 D' U2 B 3D' 3U' U L2 2D2 2L' 2D2 2U' L B2 B2 3L2 2R' D 2D' 2B' 3U B 2F' 2R' F' R' 3D' B' F2 U F2 3D' 2U' L2 2R2 R' D2 2D' 2L2 3B' 2F' 3U2 2U2 L R2 3F' R2 B 3F' F 2L2 B' 3F 2R2 U2 B 2B2 3B 3F D2 B B2 3B2 3F' 2F' 2R2 B 2F' 3L' F2 L2 R' 2B2 3L B2 D2 D2 3D2 3U' 2U' 2F2 2D2 L' 3R2 3D2 U B2 2F2 D 3U 2U2 2B2 3U U2 L2 2R' B' 3B' 2R2 3F'  
*3. *3B 3R B2 3B' D' 3D' 3U 2L' R' D2 F2 3R2 R 3F' 3D 2L' 3L 2R' B2 3B2 R2 2D' 2U2 B' L' U R' B' B2 3F' R2 D2 U 2R' 3F' R B' R 2U2 U' B' 2B' L2 3R2 F' 3D' U' 3B 3D L L2 R' B' 3D R 2D2 3U2 2U' L 3L 3R 2B2 2D2 3D2 2U' U' F' U L2 3D 2R2 3F 3L' 2R' 3F D 3U U2 F2 3R D' R2 B2 3D2 L' R2 2B2 3B 3F' 3D2 U2 B2 L D 2F2 L2 B2 F' R 3F2 
*4. *U' 2F2 F2 2L2 D2 3B2 U' 2L2 R 2D' 3R2 3D 2U2 U 2L' 3R2 B2 3B' 2F' F2 3U2 L U' 3L' 3R D2 3D R 3U' 3B F2 2D2 3D' 2U2 B2 B2 2L2 D' U2 3B' L2 R U' B' 3R B 2B' 3F' 2F' F U2 B2 2B' 3B2 3L 2U2 3F D2 3U2 3L' R2 R' 2B' 3B2 3F F 3L R2 D2 2U2 3F2 3R' R' F2 3L2 D2 3L2 3U2 3R' R2 U 2B2 3L' F2 D2 L D' D2 U' B2 3F' D 2L' U2 R2 U B 3F 2F2 R2 
*5. *B2 3L' R2 2U2 B F' L' 2B2 U 2L2 3L2 3R' R 3D' R2 B 3L D 3F R2 3D' U' 3R2 R 2D' B2 D2 3F F2 3L' 2R2 R2 D2 2D2 3D2 3U2 2U2 U2 2B2 U2 U2 L2 B' U 3F F2 L 2D' 3D 3U' 2U' R B 3F D2 R2 3D U2 B2 2B2 3U2 2R2 D 2D2 3U2 2U2 U' R' D' 3D2 2R' F2 U2 L R2 D 2L' 3D2 3L' F 2R2 U2 L2 3B 3D' 2U' 2B2 L2 3L2 R' 2F' U2 L2 3U' 3R' B 2B2 3U' L2 3L2 

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L F L F D R D2 L U' B' U2 B L B2 D' R2 D' F' U2 B' U' L' U2 B2
*2. *L F2 R D2 L' D2 L2 D2 L' B' D' B U F2 D' B2 D' B R2 F' D' L' D F2 L
*3. *R U2 R B R U2 R' U2 L2 F' L2 D' L2 U L2 D F2 D R' B L F2 U' R U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 R' D' B2 L U' F' R2 B' L2 U B R2 (21f)
*2. *L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D' F' R' D' U' F R2 D B2 F' L U (19f)
*3. *L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 B' U' R U2 L' B2 R' B2 F' D' B U (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F2 L2 Fw L2 Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B Fw F Uw2 U2 F D2 Uw2 U' Fw' Rw' Uw' U' F2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 F D Rw2 D' Uw F' L F2 R2 U2 Fw U2 B Uw
*2. *Uw' F' L2 B2 L R' B' Fw2 L2 D' Uw' F Rw B2 F2 D' Fw Rw' R2 Uw Fw D B Uw' L U2 F2 Uw2 B2 R2 B D2 B' F' D U L2 Rw U Fw2
*3. *B2 L R2 U2 Rw' R B2 D2 Uw' B' D2 L2 Rw2 R' U' R' B L' R' B2 Fw Rw' U2 F U2 L B Rw' B' Fw' F R' Fw' F U2 Fw2 D' Uw' F2 Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw Dw B2 F2 D Dw2 Lw2 F' R' D' B L2 Lw' Rw' Fw2 L' R2 U2 Lw R Uw2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 F2 R2 Uw U' Fw2 Lw' Fw2 U B' Fw2 Uw' Bw' U2 Rw Fw' F' Rw2 B2 D2 L' U2 L2 Rw2 D2 U' F2 L2 F' Dw2 U2 F' Uw B2 Fw Rw Fw
*2. *Bw2 Uw Lw2 R' Dw L2 Rw R' Uw Lw Uw U2 B' F2 Uw2 Rw U2 Lw2 Dw' Fw F Rw' B2 L2 U2 Rw' F2 Lw D2 Uw F Rw Fw Lw2 Rw' Uw Bw2 U' Bw F2 L2 Rw' Fw Dw Uw' F2 R' Uw' Bw' D' L U2 R' Uw' L2 Lw' Rw F D2 Fw2
*3. *Bw2 Lw' R' U' Lw' D2 U L' Lw' Rw' R Bw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' R' D' B2 Uw' Bw' Uw' R2 Dw B Dw U' Lw2 Fw' U2 Bw2 Uw' Bw L Lw' Rw2 R' U' Bw Rw D2 Fw U2 R Dw' Fw2 Uw' B2 F2 R Bw2 Fw' Lw D' Fw U' Bw Fw2 L2 F2 Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *U 3R B 2F2 3U' B' U' B2 2F2 L' 3R2 B' B2 3F F2 D2 2L' 3F2 R' D2 F L2 3R2 R2 3U' F2 L2 2B' 2R2 F 2D' 2L2 D2 3U' U2 U' 2L' U 2L2 F U2 B2 L2 2L' B' 2U' R D R2 B 2R2 2D2 B' 2L2 2B' F 3R2 3U B2 2R' D2 U L' U2 B B2 2F' 3R2 F L2 2R' D U L2 R2 3F' F 2L2 R2 R' 
*2. *3R2 U R2 D2 2U' L B 2B' 3R2 B2 2D2 2L' D2 F2 L2 2D' 3R U2 2L' 3F 2R' F2 3U2 U2 L 3R U' L2 3F 2U2 L D' 3F U2 F2 U2 U F' D2 3U 2U2 L' R D' 2U2 L 3R 2B' 3F' L R2 D' 2U2 R D2 U 3R' 2B2 D 2U2 U2 2B' F' 2L2 D' D2 3U' U2 U' 2F2 L' 2L2 R2 2U2 U 2R2 3F2 D' U' 3R2 
*3. *3F R2 D2 U 2F2 D2 R 2F' 3U U B 3U2 U 2L' 3R R D' 2D2 B' 2B' 3F2 2F2 2U' B2 F2 2R' U B2 3F 2F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 2U' F R' B' 3F F R2 2U2 2L' 2B2 L' 3R2 2R2 3F' L2 L2 2R2 3F D' 2D' 3U' 2U' U' B' U2 R2 U' 2R' R' 3F' 2L' 3R' 2R2 D2 2B2 F 2L2 3R2 R U L 3F' 3U L 

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3R' F' R 2B' 2R' 3U2 U' L 3L 3R2 R2 2F2 L 2R2 R' U 2L' 3R 2B2 R' 3B' 3L 3R R' 2F' L2 3R' R' B2 2L2 2D' 3B2 3D 2R' F2 3L 2R' 3F D' R' B2 F L' 2R' D2 L2 B 2B2 3F2 F 2R2 2B' 3L 3F' L R' F2 2D2 R2 3U' 3F2 F' L2 3L2 2R' 3B' 3F D 2D' 3D2 B' 3B2 L U B2 R' D2 3D2 B' 2B2 3F 3R' 2F' R2 D' L2 3U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 3D2 3L2 R2 2B' L' 3D2 2B' F2 
*2. *L2 3L' 3R F2 3R2 F D' D2 3D' B2 U2 B2 3F2 D2 2D2 F2 L L2 3R 2R' R 2F2 L' 2R2 D 3D 3U' L2 R' B2 F 2L2 D2 L2 2R2 R2 F' D2 2U' L' 3L2 2R2 F2 R 3B 2D2 F' 2L2 2B2 3L' 3D 3R' U2 L2 2R' B' 3F F' 2R' 3D L2 2U2 2F' 3L2 B2 U' B 3R2 2R' D 3F2 F' L2 F2 3D B2 3B' 2R2 B 2F2 F2 2L' D2 3L' R2 B F2 2R2 3D' L' B' 2L2 3R' B B2 3F' L B F2 L2 
*3. *B2 3D' B 3F2 F' L' 2F2 F2 D 3D 2U2 U' 3L 3B' 3D2 2F2 3L2 D 3U' 3F' R' U2 B' L D2 L' R2 U2 2F' 2U2 2R' 3F 2F2 F' L B2 3F' 2L2 3R D2 3B' 2F' 3L2 2B' L2 3L 2D2 3U' 2F2 L' R' 3F2 F' 3D' 3U U2 3F' 3L R2 D2 2U' R2 3U2 3L' 3U2 F2 2D2 U2 3B2 3F' 3L F R' 3U' U2 2R' 3F2 L' D 3D2 F' 2R' B2 L 3D' L2 3R 3D 3B2 U2 3B2 2L' 3L2 3D' 3R2 3B2 3L2 3R 3B2 F2 

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 R' D F' U' B D' F2 U' (21f)
*2. *F2 U L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R F L' D' B U2 B U' B' F' R2 U' (21f)
*3. *B2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U L2 F' L2 D' U L U' B2 L2 F U (20f)
*4. *F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 F' U' F' L' U' B' L U' (21f)
*5. *D2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U' B' U' B2 U2 F' D2 L' R B2 D L R2 (21f)
*6. *D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 F' L U2 R2 U2 F U B' D B' R (20f)
*7. *U2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' L2 U' B' L U2 B' F D' F2 U2 (20f)
*8. *D B2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U F2 R2 F2 D R' F' L D F2 U2 B2 D' B' (21f)
*9. *R2 U F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B U L D' F2 R2 B' L' R U2 F2 U' (21f)
*10. *U L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 U' R F' U F' D2 (21f)
*11. *D B2 D2 L2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D R U2 L2 F' U' B2 D L U' R' D (21f)
*12. *U' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 F' U R' B' D' U2 B D2 B2 (20f)
*13. *U L2 U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U R' F' L R2 B D2 U' F R2 D' (21f)
*14. *U R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' L U2 R D' F2 U F' U' L D B (21f)
*15. *R2 F2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 F L D2 F L2 F2 L2 B2 R' B U' (21f)
*16. *L2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B' L2 B U' R D' L' R' D' F' U2 (21f)
*17. *U R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D' U' F2 R B R2 U2 B L2 D R' B2 L R (21f)
*18. *D2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D B2 L2 B R' U' B2 R2 D B R2 D' F (21f)
*19. *L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' R F U' B2 D' U B2 U B' L' (21f)
*20. *F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 D L B2 U R F U R' D2 F U R' (21f)
*21. *D L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L' B U L B D' B' U L D2 (21f)
*22. *F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 L B F' U R' B2 F U2 R2 D' R (21f)
*23. *F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D U L2 B L' F R2 U2 F2 R U' R2 D F (21f)
*24. *F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D R' D U' F2 L' R2 B' L' U' L' (20f)
*25. *U F2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R' F' L F' U' L2 R' D' F' D U' F2 (21f)
*26. *U F2 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R U' F2 U2 L2 F L2 U L' (21f)
*27. *F2 D' U2 F2 U B2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B R B' D F' L R B U2 F2 (21f)
*28. *L2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U L' F2 D B' F D F R (21f)
*29. *U2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D U B2 L2 U2 R F2 D' R2 D R' F' D R U2 (21f)
*30. *B2 D2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' F U R D' L2 F' L F R2 B2 U' (21f)
*31. *U F2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D' U' B2 F' R' D2 B2 D' B L2 R F R U2 (21f)
*32. *L2 F2 U F2 D' U' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' B' D F2 D B L B' R D (21f)
*33. *R2 F2 D R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D U2 L' D R B2 D' R' F L U B R' (21f)
*34. *R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D F U2 F2 R B' D U' R' F R' (20f)
*35. *D B2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U F' L2 F R' B2 F L' U B L' (21f)
*36. *U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L B' U R2 F' L D2 L R F (19f)
*37. *L2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' U2 R F L U2 L' U2 B' U' L B2 R2 (20f)
*38. *R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U' F2 L B R2 F R2 D F (21f)
*39. *L2 B2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 F' L' B2 F' D L U (21f)
*40. *R2 D' L2 D U B2 L2 D2 U' R' U' F' D B' R B' L2 B L' (19f)
*41. *F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F' U F2 L U' L2 B' F L B' F (21f)
*42. *D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L' F R' B' D R' B' R U (21f)
*43. *D' F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U' R' F D' L B D2 L F' L2 R' (20f)
*44. *U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 D2 L' F' U' B' D F2 R' D' U' (21f)
*45. *D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D' R U F L2 U B D2 U F' D2 R (21f)
*46. *F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U' F2 D B' U' F2 L U' L U2 F' D' U2 (20f)
*47. *B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 U R2 F' D2 U' R F L' B' L2 B D' R2 (21f)
*48. *B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 L' B' D2 U L R' F' (19f)
*49. *F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 L2 F L' R D' L' F U2 B' R' D B (21f)
*50. *D R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D L' D B D2 R B D2 B L2 D' L U' (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 B' L2 R' D' U L2 D B2 F L2 (21f)
*2. *D F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D B' L' D U R' B' F D2 R' B' (20f)
*3. *U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 L' U F D2 L2 D R' B L D' R U' (21f)
*4. *B2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 B F R' U' L R2 U2 L F' L U2 (21f)
*5. *L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 D B D2 U2 R2 F R' B2 L (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 U B D2 R U L' U R U' B F' U (21f)
*2. *D' F2 R2 D R2 D R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 R' F U' R2 B' L' B (21f)
*3. *B2 L2 D R2 U L2 D2 R2 U R' B2 D' L F L2 D' U2 B2 D2 B R2 (21f)
*4. *U R2 D' L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 R' B2 F R B' F2 L' B2 U L' U2 (21f)
*5. *F2 U2 B2 U L2 D F2 R2 U F' R' D' L F U B R2 F' U L' R (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U L2 U' B U' F L2 R2 B R U2 L2 F2 R' (21f)
*2. *U L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 D' B2 F' U B U L R2 U R' B' U (21f)
*3. *R2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 R D' B F' R B L B2 D2 (21f)
*4. *U F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U F U R2 B D2 R F U L' B2 D (21f)
*5. *D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 D L2 D' B' U' R' U B F2 D' R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F' U' L R2 F D' R' B' L R2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves*Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *L' Uw F' L R2 B U' F2 R' D2 U2 Fw Rw R2 Fw2 F' D' L B' Uw2 U B' L2 Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw U B' Fw' F2 R' D' U' L Fw2 L2 Rw' R2 D

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *D' B2 U2 R U2 B2 R' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' U' F' R U2 R' F L D R2 U' L' F'
*3. *R2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D L2 R F' L2 D2 U' F D F L F2 U' (20f)
*4. *B' F U Rw2 D2 Uw U' B' F2 R2 Fw2 R' Uw' R2 Fw' U2 L2 Rw2 R' Fw R Uw' U2 L2 Rw R' D' B2 F' L U2 R B2 Uw' U2 L2 R2 B Fw' F2

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 D' L B2 D L B' D' R' B2 D2 R2 D' F' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' B L F2
*3. *R2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L' D2 F L' R B' F L2 U' R' (21f)
*4. *R' B' Fw L2 Rw' D2 U' B Rw' Uw' U2 R2 Fw Uw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' F' Uw' Rw' D' Rw2 B' R2 B2 Fw' L Rw' R B' Fw U Fw2 L' F U' Fw' L2 Uw' U'
*5. *Dw' U' Fw2 Lw' R Bw' L' R2 D' Bw R Uw' Rw' B' Bw2 F U' B' Fw' Rw2 Dw' Fw' Dw' Lw' Bw' Fw2 F' D2 Rw F2 Lw D2 Dw' Rw' D' R2 Uw2 B2 Bw Fw F2 Lw2 Bw Lw F Lw2 Dw U2 Lw' R Fw Uw2 Fw' F2 Lw R Bw Fw L2 R

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5+6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *R' F U' F2 L2 U' F' L2 D2 R2 F D' R' D F' L2 D' F U' B L D' R' D L
*3. *D' L2 R2 D F2 D' U2 B2 U R2 U' F R' B' F' U B2 D L' F' R2 (21f)
*4. *Uw2 U2 L D2 Uw' Rw' F R2 F2 Rw2 R D2 Uw U' R Uw U2 B2 U2 B F' L2 B Fw F' L2 Rw R' D2 L' Rw' R2 B2 F2 Rw Uw' B Fw2 F2 L'
*5. *Rw' Dw2 Rw Bw2 Rw2 D' Dw2 L' Dw U Rw Bw L2 U2 Rw' Uw2 L' Uw2 F2 L B' Fw2 F2 Lw' R Fw R B F R2 Dw U L R Dw' Fw Rw' U2 L' F2 Dw2 R' B R D2 U' L' R2 Dw' B Rw F' D Uw' U2 Bw Fw2 R2 Fw' Lw2
*6. *U 2L2 U' F2 L2 3R2 2R' B2 D2 3U U 3R' R' D2 3U' 2U2 2R' U' L R' U R2 D2 2L2 2R2 D D2 2F' 2D' 2U' 2B2 L2 2U2 L2 3R' 2D' F 2L' F' 3U' U2 B 2L' B' R2 2D2 B D2 2D' B 3F R' 2D' L 2U2 B' 2B' F2 L2 2B' L 3R2 R' 2F' F' R2 2D' L2 2R' 2F' 2L' F2 2U' R2 D F 2L' F2 R' F' 

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5+6x6x6+7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *B' R' U F' R2 D B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 F R B' U' L' B2 U' L F U2 L F2 L'
*3. *R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D B2 U R2 U2 B' R' F U B' L2 R B' D L' R' (21f)
*4. *D2 U2 B2 Rw' B Rw B2 Fw F2 R Uw2 B Fw F2 D Uw U' L B' Fw2 L' U2 L2 R U2 R B2 F U' B2 Rw' D2 Uw' U' R' Fw' R U B F'
*5. *Dw B Bw' Uw2 U2 L U2 Lw D2 U Fw L' Lw2 R Dw' Uw2 R2 Dw2 L' Dw2 R Bw' L D Uw2 U L Rw Dw2 B D' Uw2 Lw2 D Dw2 L Bw' F' U2 L2 Rw' B2 Bw' U B2 D' Rw2 R2 Uw2 U' R2 Dw' B' Dw L2 Fw' R' D2 Rw' Uw'
*6. *2B2 F D2 3F' D U 2B2 L2 D' 2D' 3U 2B2 3R' 2U' U' 3R U2 U2 3R2 R2 3F' 2F2 F 2D2 B2 2D2 U2 L2 U' B2 3F2 U' L2 R2 B' F2 2U2 2B2 2F' D 2L' F2 D' L' F2 F' L2 F2 2L' 3R 2R' D' 2U2 B 2B' 2F' L2 D' U2 U2 3F2 3U U2 U' B L 3R' 2D' 3U' U2 2L' 3R2 D2 2L2 R2 D2 B' 3U R2 2U2 
*7. *3B L2 R2 B L' 3R R2 F2 L' D2 3F' 3R' F2 D2 2D2 2U2 2L' 3D U' 3F F2 3L' D2 3U F2 L' D2 2F' D2 2R' F' 3D U2 L2 2R' F' R B 3B L 3R 2R2 R2 B' 3F' 2R2 3F2 2F' 3U 3B2 3U2 B2 2D2 U2 B2 3F2 F' D2 3R2 2R' 3B2 3L' 2B' 3F' F2 D2 3D' 2U2 U' L2 2B' 3L' 2F2 F2 3L2 3R 2R2 B L' L2 3R R2 R D2 2U2 R' U 3B 3F' U2 U L L2 2R' R D2 U' 3R2 3D2 F2 

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=2 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*Pyraminx*
*1. *l' r' b u L' B R' U B U' L' B' R' U' R L' B' R' U' L U' R B' L R' 
*2. *l' r' b u R' L B L U' B' L U R' B R U' B L' R' B' L R B R B 
*3. *l r' b u' L B' R B' R' B' U' B L' B' R L' U B' L' U' L B L B U 
*4. *l' r b' u' L' R' U' L' B U B' U L' R' L B' L' U' R' L' R B' L' R B 
*5. *r' b u' B' R L R B R' U' B' U' L' B' L B R B' R U' L B L R' U' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(6,-1) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,1) (5,5) (0,1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,3) (5,5) (6,0) (0,1) (6,0) (6,0)
*2. *(0,-3) (6,3) (3,4) (0,3) (0,5) (3,5) (1,1) (-1,5) (1,1) (6,0) (-4,3) (4,2) (6,3) (6,0) (2,1) 
*3. *(0,2) (6,1) (3,3) (0,2) (6,1) (4,1) (0,4) (2,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (-2,2) (6,0) (-4,1) (-2,0) (-4,5) (-5,0) (0,3)
*4. *(4,-1) (3,0) (3,0) (-3,3) (4,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (-4,0) (2,1) (0,4) (-2,1) (-2,0) (-2,5) (-2,0) (2,0) (2,0) (6,0) (4,0)
*5. *(-5,2) (-3,-3) (5,3) (1,1) (6,2) (6,3) (0,1) (-2,2) (-5,4) (-4,4) (-2,3) (-3,4) (0,2) (6,4)


----------



## MistArts (Jul 24, 2008)

*2:* 6.36, (4.11), 4.31, (9.82), 5.82 = 5.49
Woo.

*3:* 23.97, (18.91), 20.88, 26.17, (31.84) = 23.67
Too inconsistent.

*4:* 2:00.98(OP), 1:49.32(OP), (1:40.43)(OP), (2:03.54)(OP), 1:41.28(O) = 1:50.52
What is up with parity.

*5:*

*234:*

*2345:*

*2bld:*

*3bld:*

*3fmc:* 
Scramble: F2 U2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F' U' L R2 F D' R' B' L R2 
Solution: R F R' U' F U F L2 B2 L2 U B' L2 U L2 F' L2 F B' U B U L F U2 F' L' U' L U' F' D' F U2 F' D F (40)
Explaination: 
2x2x3 Block made from a 2x2x2 block preserving a pair then inserting it: R F R' U' F U F L2 B2 L2 U B' (12)
Pseudo yet fixed in the solve triple extended cross: L2 U L2 U2 F' L2 F (21)
Setup for orienting edges which will be fixed while permuted later: B' U B U (25)
Fix the pseudeoness of the pseudo block and make square on top: L F U2 F' (29)
Leave three corners and permuting + orienting edges: L' U' L U (33)
Solve the last three corners using a commutator: U2 F' D' F U2 F' D F (41)
Cancellation at the beginning of the commutator. U U2 becomes U'.

Didn't look for an insertion. A pretty rushed solve. The beginning was really tough. I usally aim for a 12 or 13 move 2x2x3 block but I spend over half an hour finding it and got a bunch of 14's and 15's.So I tried reverse scramble and got 13. Then, the stuff after that was pretty nasty so I went back and look at the R move again and found a 12-mover and some OK stuff. It's also my first time get the leaving three corners part right at my first try.
*4fmc:*


----------



## alexc (Jul 24, 2008)

*2:* 6.00 5.66 (4.63) 5.94 (6.22) = 5.87
I got a new 2x2 that is way better than my last one and it shows in my times.

*3:* 16.44 19.00 (15.38) 16.86 (19.52) = 17.43
Bad, the last one was 17.52, but it was +2.

*4:* 1:29.46 1:29.36 1:37.25 (2:19.93) (1:18.93) = 1:32.02
Wtf!? I averaged 1:14 in competition! :confused:

*5:* (2:53.03) (3:13.50) 2:56.84 3:05.46 3:03.93 = 3:02.08
My look ahead is just hideous on 5x5.

*7:* 9:23.61 10:26.93 (8:48.67) (DNF) 10:10.99 = 10:00.51
On the DNF, I just kept popping and gave up. Nice average, so close to sub 10!

*3oh:* 33.55 (38.28) (30.31) 31.13 31.31 = 32.00
Okay...

*2bld:* DNF 37.15 23.96 = 23.96
Yay, new memo and execution! The 23 was really nice, 10 second memo and 13 execution. 

*3bld:* 1:43.15 DNF DNF = 1:43.15
I'm also using a new memo and execution method for 3x3, so this time is okay for now. The second DNF was 1:09, off by two misoriented corners.

*4bld:* DNF DNF DNF
This sucked...

*5bld:* DNF(17:02) DNF(18:25) 17:57 = 17:57
The success probably could have been almost a minute faster if not for one big recall delay on the central edges. I love 5x5 blind! 

*7bld:* DNF(2:18:31) DNS DNS
Almost nothing was right.  Memo was actually really easy, the execution was harder because of all those slices on the 7x7.

*multibld:* Don't have time for it this week. I would rather try another 7x7 blind.

*234:* 1:39.65
I did 2,4,3 and the splits were 7, 1:12, and 20. Not my best.

*2345:* 4:59.78

*3fmc:* 44 moves

2x2x2: R F R' U' F U F (7)
2x2x3: L2 B2 L2 U B' (5)
F2L: L U2 L2 U L' U L' U L U L' U (12) 
OLL: B L U L' B' L y R U' (8)
PLL: R2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U (12)

Explanation: I searched for a bit and found multiple 2x2x2 and 2x2x3 blocks, but this one left an extremely easy F2L. I added a few more moves to the F2L on purpose to get a better OLL/PLL combo. This solution also had a couple nice move cancellations between F2L/OLL and OLL/PLL. I'm happy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2008)

alexc said:


> *7bld:* *Gulp* Wish me luck.....



Good luck! Just don't fear it and I'm sure you'll do well. Maybe you'll get it first try, like István did! Not fearing it is the key, I think.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 24, 2008)

*2x2:* 13.25 (10.95) (16.41) 12.58 12.95 = *12.93s*

*3x3:* (37.75) 43.66 39.84 (48.06) 41.00 =*41.50s*

*2x2 BLD:* 1:59.39 DNF 2:54.30 = *1:59.39s*

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay: 5:19.33* 

*Megaminx:*

*3x3 FM*
2x2x2: F' U F U' F' R' U' F D F2 R' F' R (13) (pitiful, but my first time trying FM)
2x2x3: L B U2 L' B R' U' R (8)
Rest of F2L: U' L' U L2 U F U F' U2 y2 R U R2 F R F2 U' F (17)
OLL: R U R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R' (11)
PLL: y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (14)

*63 moves.*
Epic fail.


----------



## FredM (Jul 24, 2008)

Fred Meinnel

222
6.68 ; 6.90 ; (6.05) ; (7.22) ; 6.90
Average : 6.83

333
(16.65) ; 22.86 ; 19.31 ; (24.56) ; 20.28
Average : 20.82s

333 OH
33.15 ; 33.58 ; (34.46) ; (30.50) ; 33.41
Average : 33.38s

333 BF (Yeah, I feel like it this week.)

444

FM

222 : RU2L'D2B'RB2 (7)
223 : FUL'U2B'FUL'B' (9)
F2L : U'FU'R'FRU'BU2B' (10)
OLL : y FR'F'RURBU'B'R' (10)
PLL : U2 (1)

37 HTM
Found in 20 mn.

I really worked those F2L to get that skip so I don't consider it as lucky.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 25, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 14.43 (13.44) 15.00 17.20 (18.34) = 15.54
6x6x6: 7:11.75 (7:22.60) 7:05.17 (5:55.06) 6:52.55 = 7:03.16
4x4x4_bld: DNF 5:50.96 DNF
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF 14:35.72

rest to come soon. That first 5x5x5 solve is one of the hardest solves I have ever done. Holy crap, that was madness.

Chris


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 25, 2008)

Can Çetin:

3x3: 29.08 27.97 (22.33) (33.71) 27.67 = 28.24


----------



## MistArts (Jul 25, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 4x4x4_bld: DNF *5:50.96 *DNF
> 5x5x5_bld: DNF
> ...



That's freaking fast!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 25, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> That first 5x5x5 solve is one of the hardest solves I have ever done. Holy crap, that was madness.



Really? What did you find hard about it? I'm quite curious. The centrals had several cycles, which was a bit of a pain, and the centers were somewhat unlucky, but the wings weren't all that bad, and usually a REALLY bad 5x5x5 for me requires wings with many many cycles, and this one just had a couple. I got it in 23:02. (I haven't done the other two yet either.) I just reapplied the scramble to double-check - I think I got the scramble right, because it matched my memory.

Oh, and I agree with MistArts - awesome job on that sub-6 4x4x4 BLD!!!! (I haven't done any 4x4x4's this week yet.)

And Alex - awesome job on that third 5x5x5 BLD!!!!


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 25, 2008)

Wuqiong Fan

3FMC:
Sucky first attempt:
L U' D' L F D B' L x2 U' R' F B U2 B' F' U F L' U' L y U L' U' L U R U2 R' U' R U' R' F2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R F2 U
44 moves. I'll go back and edit.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 25, 2008)

Tim Reynolds
5x5 2:18.28 2:15.34 (2:10.88) 2:26.91 (2:46.93) = 2:20.18
One x-center twist that took me a while to fix...incidentally that was on my fastest solve =P

6x6: 4:56.91 5:46.44 5:08.56 (4:38.28) (6:19.15) = 5:17.30
The first solve was my first sub-5, so naturally I was ecstatic after the 4:38. On the 4:38, my last 4 edges turned out to have all the inner wings paired, so it was just 5x5 (I use bigcubes.com method, not avg). I think I can get sub-4 fairly soon.

7x7: (9:25.68) 8:32.53 (8:05.66) 9:23.25 8:37.19 = 8:50.89
not too bad for me


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 26, 2008)

2: 3.18 2.00 2.86 4.33 3.15 = 3.06 woohoo! non lucky all of them (3 different methods on the first 3)

3: 13.41 13.00 12.84 14.90 13.68 = 13.36 awesome

4: 1:03.84 O 59.81 1:03.72 O 1:01.46 59.75 O = 1:01.70 this is what I shouldve gotten in ATL

5: 1:55.33 2:04.02 1:49.16 1:47.33 1:57.08 = 1:53.86 good

2BLD: 32.22 25.96 22.19 = 22.19 easy

3BLD: DNF (2:12.50 2flipped) 1:43.27 DNF (2:32.02) = 1:43.27

MultiBLD: 1/3 15:22
First try at 3. I don't know what happened! First one was off by two flipped edges. Second one was off by a 3 cycle of edges. It looked almost a if I had them all when I took off the bldfld, but at closer look, I missed two. I was really confident too, especially since none had parity

3OH: 25.93 28.03 27.40 28.47 25.88 = 27.12 nice

3Match: 59.90 1:04.81 53.52 1:05.86 51.72 = 56.08 awesome

3FMC: 36 moves
2x2x2: R F R F2 B' R2 (6)
2x2x3: U2 L' U' L' U2 L' (12)
3rd pair: F U2 F U' F' U F (19)
4th pair + OLL: L' U' L U L' U L (26)
PLL: R2 u R2 U' R2 F2 u' F2 U F2 (36)
Found in 10 minutes

4FMC: 105 moves (completely linear)
D Center: Bw' F2 Uw' U2 Rw' (5)
U and L Center: B2 L Dw U Rw' U2 Rw (12)
F R and B Centers: B Uw R' Uw' R Dw R2 Dw F2 Dw F2 Dw2 R2 Dw' (26)
First six: R' D' U B' Dw' R D2 R' L' D' L F U F' Dw (41)
Next 2: B' Uw2 B D B' Uw2 (47)
Last 3: R B' Rw2 U' R2 U Rw2 (54)
Cross: B F R' U F2 U L (61)
First pair: U' L U L' (65) 
Second pair: R U R' F U F' (71)
Last 2 pairs: D' F' U2 F D F' U2 F (79)
Double parity: Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw' U2 B2 Rw' B2 Rw B2 Rw' B2 Rw2 B2 (94)
LL: F' L F U F' L' F L U' L' U2 (105)

234Relay: 1:19.21 great!
2: 0:04
4: 1:00
3: 0:15

2345Relay: 3:33.91 not good
2: 0:04
5: 2:03 
4: 1:13 P 
3: 0:13

Mega: 2:22.13 2:41.77 3:06.81 2:28.69 2:48.58 = 2:39.68 good


----------



## InternetTom (Jul 26, 2008)

3: (34.04) 29.24 (26.75) 28.43 30.19 = 29.29 (Pretty good for me)

2x2 BLD: DNF DNF 2:50.84 = 2:50.84 (I just started learning my best was a 1:33.xx lucky so this is ok.)


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 26, 2008)

Jason Baum

2x2x2: (6.47) 5.16 (4.14) 5.34 4.74 = *5.08*
I could care less about 2x2x2.

3x3x3: (12.55) 11.51 12.37 12.29 (10.20) = *12.06*
My first timed 3x3x3 solves since Nationals. I'm a little rusty.

4x4x4: (1:02.46) 1:05.66 OP (1:13.39) O 1:04.54 P 1:10.28 P = *1:06.83*
I really need a new 4x4x4.

5x5x5: 2:34.88 2:34.86 (2:15.13) 2:29.13 (2:40.29) = *2:32.96*
Not good... I'm faster than this.

6x6x6: 5:17.77 5:21.09 (4:47.26) (5:38.25) 4:57.53 = *5:12.13*
My 6x6x6 only popped once throughout all of these five solves. 

7x7x7: 7:54.94 7:55.67 8:00.28 (7:45.51) (8:11.61) = *7:56.96*
I think my times have finally started to flatten out a bit.


----------



## mpohl100 (Jul 27, 2008)

Michael Pohl


Average: 17,21
Standard Deviation: 0,31
Best Time: 14,74
Worst Time: 18,83
Individual Times: 

1.	(18,83) U' R2 D' R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D U F' L D L2 D B' D R2 B' U 
2.	16,86 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' U' F D' L2 U2 R F R2 D2 F2 R' U' R' 
3.	17,33 D F2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U R' D' F' D B2 L B' D 
4.	(14,74) B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U' L2 U R2 B R D2 F' L U B F U R' B2 
5.	17,45 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U' R2 D' L' U2 F' L' B' U' F' R' U2 L' U2


----------



## jorge19ts (Jul 27, 2008)

Jorge Zuñiga

2x2: 4.45 4.17 (4.00) (10.69) 5.58= 4.73
Good, I dropped the cube on the 4th solve

3x3: 14.78 17.22 13.81 (12.89) (18.99)= 15.27
Great, the 3 sub15 were U perms

4x4: 1:22.50 (1:16.81) (1.31.20) 1:30.42 1:25.36=1:26.09
Really bad

5x5: 2:34.14 2:30.51 2:23.00 (2:21.78) (2:36.42)=2:25.55
Great

3x3OH: (25.69) (36.25) 25.73 26.89 29.33= 27.32
Good


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jul 27, 2008)

3x3x3:

1. 44.33
2. 55.35
3. 41.00
4. 1.05.xx
5. 52.93

Average: 52.71
Best: 41.00

I was gonna do some more events, but I suck at OH, I can't do BLD, I can't do last 2 tredges on 5x5, I can only do Megaminx in like, 10 mins and I tried 3x3x3 with my feet but it took me 3 minutes to do cross!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've decided to start doing online competitions again to get myself motivated to practice a bit more seriously. Here it goes:

3x3x3
(18.96) (14.00) 16.16 18.38 15.94 = 16.83

4x4x4
1:17.05 1:15.72 (1:26.28) 1:15.03 (1:11.93) = 1:15.93

5x5x5
2:35.71 (2:15.05) 2:21.15 2:21.65 (2:37.61) = 2:26.17

Square-1
24.25 24.28 (23.30) (28.40) 27.86 = 25.46

Megaminx
3:00.80 2:57.97 2:59.16 (2:30.80) (4:01.41) = 2:59.31

I might do some more tomorrow but these are the five events I care about most. I hope to improve on all by next week.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 27, 2008)

Good idea Lars!

If it wasn't for the weekly competition I would hardly solve a cube at all, except OH while in a traffic jam. I think your times will go down again and you will make the finals for 3x3x3 next time!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 27, 2008)

My first online competition! 

3x3x3
22.36 (24.97) (18.36) 19.86 22.75 = 21.66


----------



## Hubdra (Jul 28, 2008)

*3x3x3*: 22.83 18.23 (23.58) 20.92 (17.17) = *20.66*

Eh. Bad look-ahead and generally slow hands on 1st and 3rd solve. 

*4x4x4*: 2:11.89 2:07.30 (2:05.71) 2:36.50 (2:48.33) = *2:18.56*

I lost concentration on 4th and 5th solve. I definitely need more practice with this.


----------



## pjk (Jul 28, 2008)

Patrick Kelly
*3x3:* 22.81 (40.86) 22.11 22.97 (21.31) = Avg: 22.63
Done with Roux again. Pretty good avg. Second solve was a massive POP.
*4x4:* 1:08.95 (1:21.53OP) 1:07.55OP (1:05.19) 1:11.84 = Avg: 1:09.45
The second solve I messed up the edges on, and then was nailed with a double parity. The 4th solve (my fastest) had 2 pops, or else it would have probably been sub-60. The last solve was full of lockups.
*5x5:* 2:19.83 (2:27.52) 2:16.86 2:26.94 (2:06.84) = Avg: 2:21.21
Not too bad for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2008)

I did every event except Snake!!! And I've even done all other solves except one 7x7x7 BLD. If Arnaud takes any longer getting this week's competition up, I might get that one done, too!

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 12.72, 13.94, 12.16, 13.72, 9.86 = *12.87*
*3x3x3:* 31.03, 33.61, 33.31, 32.18, 29.50 = *32.17*
Comment: And to think, I practiced a lot this week. Doesn’t show.
*4x4x4:* 2:06.48 (+2), 1:45.90, 1:53.09 (OP), 2:01.70 (OP), 2:03.87 (OP) = *1:59.55*
*5x5x5:* 2:48.56, 2:57.92, 3:00.39, 3:07.00, 2:52.54 = *2:56.95*
Comment: Part of my first ever sub-3 average of 10. I’m very happy about this one!
*6x6x6:* 6:42.63 (O), 7:15.33 (OP), 6:43.83 (OP), 6:21.34 (O), 7:25.38 (O) = *6:53.93*
Comment: This was nice! I’m not sure I’m really averaging sub-7 yet – this felt a little lucky.
*7x7x7:* 11:44.53, 11:08.32, 10:11.51, 10:31.15, 10:27.52 = *10:42.33*
Comment: Again it seemed a little lucky. But maybe I am still getting better.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 49.61, 32.47, DNF = *32.47*
Comment: Second one was really easy to memorize.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:21.88, 1:56.80, 2:27.21 = *1:56.80*
Comment: Nice second solve – it’s still rare for me to go sub-2.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (10:53.23, 4:23), 8:34.24 (3:51), 9:33.50 (3:56) = *8:34.24*
Comment: I was really pushing myself on memorization, and got some very nice times. I probably didn’t spend enough time memorizing the last one, but it still came out pretty good. The first one was such an easy scramble, but I had a memory failure which cost me lots of time, and I missed it. Off by just 2 centers.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 23:01.35 (12:15), DNF (22:40.77, 12:04), DNF (19:13.68, 11:10) = *23:01.35*
Comment: Second and third one were both off by just 2 X centers. On the third one, I executed correctly, but memorized Q instead of R. It would have been my second sub-20. 
*6x6x6 BLD:* 1:06:50.96 (34:45), DNF (1:04:27.02, 37:45), 56:32.00 = *56:32.00*
Comment: Yes! Two in one week! The second one was off by just 2 outer wings and 4 inner X centers. A sub-hour solve!
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (1:34:01.04, 44:55), DNF (1:24:45.60, 38:10), DNS = *DNF*
Comment: So disappointing. On the first one, only 7 pieces wrong – 3 mistakes. I had 3 obliques wrong because I mismemorized them – I noticed when solving that I had the same letter twice. I tried to guess where it was wrong but guessed incorrectly. I memorized J instead of F. And then I had 4 central edges flipped, due to an execution mistake on a commutator for two of them and a mismemorized sticker for the other two. The second solve was even more heartbreaking - just 3 outer X centers wrong. I think it was a mismemorization, but I haven't had the chance to reapply the scramble and check it. This solve felt like a perfectly reasonable speed - I hope that all of my future attempts will be sub-90, or at least close to it. I bet if Rafal ever tries this, he'll be under an hour with his first successful solve.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/3 = 3 points, 15:07.71* (9:44 memorization)
Comment: It feels like cheating to do so few. But it's nice to see I've gotten a lot faster than I was the last time I tried just 3. I'm still terribly slow compared to the fast guys, though. I used my regular memo method for all 3, instead of optimizing by doing the last one like a regular BLD solve with short-term memory. If I did it the other way, it would be much faster, but less likely to be accurate.
*3x3x3 OH:* 51.33, 56.03, 51.58, 52.05, 51.88 = *51.84*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:26.31, 1:46.22, 2:26.61, 2:50.68, 2:13.50 = *2:22.14*
Comment: This was a pretty good week for me, I guess.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:25.46, 2:06.66, 1:44.83, 1:49.92, 1:58.37 = *1:56.65*
Comment: Some weeks I seem to “get it”, and others I don’t. This week was a good one.
*2-4 relay:* *2:47.50*
*2-5 relay:* *5:27.68* (P)
Comment: Wow – this was good! I started with 5x5x5 and it was just 2:45, so that helped. I actually had a bad 3x3x3 phase on the 5x5x5; if it had gone good I probably would have been sub-2:30. I was ready to take a DNF on the relay so I could get my personal best on a 5x5x5 single. But I unfortunately ended with one of my worst OLLs followed by an E perm, and I almost messed up the OLL and had to redo it. Anyway, it was a good relay time for me.
*2-6 relay:* *15:13.17* (P, OP)
Comment: This made up for my 2-5 relay. Over 8:30 on just the 6x6x6. Awful.
*2-7 relay:* *24:01.28* (OP, none)
Comment: This was good, though.
*Magic:* 2.97, 3.08, 2.36, 2.36, 2.38 = *2.57*
*Master Magic:* 6.47, 5.13, 4.33, 4.55, 5.52 = *5.07*
*Snake:* Don’t have one. 
*Clock:* 30.44, 23.97, 23.22, 26.80, 26.09 = *25.62*
*MegaMinx:* 3:15.65, 3:06.95, 3:27.21, 3:47.52, 3:44.56 = *3:29.14*
*Pyraminx:* 26.71, 24.25, 28.84, 37.09, 17.56 = *26.60*
*Square-1:* 1:05.05, 1:27.59, 1:43.75 (P), 1:01.13, 1:25.16 = *1:19.27*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *44 moves*
R F R F2 B’ R2 U’ L2 U2 F’ L2 F2 U2 F2 L U F’ L’ F U2 L U’ L’ U B’ U’ B R L’ U R’ U’ B’ R2 B L B’ R2 B R’ F R F’ U
2x2x2: R F R F2 B’ R2
2x cross: U’ L2 U2 F’ L2 F2 U2 F2
3rd pair: L U F’ L’ F
4th pair: U2 L U’ L’ U B’ U’ B
OLL: R L’ U R’ U’ . L R’ F R F’
AUF: U
Insert at .: B’ R2 B L B’ R2 B L’
L’ L after . cancel.
I think I’m just not trying hard enough to find a good start. Pretty awful again this week.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *95 moves*
U Lw Dw’ R B2 Uw R’ Uw Rw’ Bw R2 Bw’ U’ F Rw’ B’ D’ Rw2 D2 Rw D’ B Lw’ D2 Lw2 R D’ R’ D Rw’ U Fw’ L’ F’ L R B2 R’ Bw D’ Rw R D’ R’ D Lw’ D2 Rw2 D’ L’ D Rw2 L D’ F2 L’ B2 F R F’ D’ R2 F D2 R D2 R2 D’ B R2 B’ R2 D R B’ D’ B R B2 U’ B’ U R’ B’ R’ D2 R’ D2 L B2 U2 R U2 L’ B2
Centers: U Lw Dw’ R B2 Uw R’ Uw
Rw’ Bw R2 Bw’
U’ F Rw’ B’ D’ Rw2 D2 Rw
D’ B Lw’ D2 Lw2
Edgematching: R D’ R’ D Rw’
U Fw’ L’ F’ L
R B2 R’ Bw
D’ Rw R D’ R’ D Lw’
D2 Rw2 D’ L’ D Rw2
3x3x3: L D’ F2 L’ B2
3x3x4: F R F’ D’ R2 F
3x cross: D2 R D2 R2 D’ B R2 B’
Finish F2L: R2 D R
OLL: B’ D’ B R B2 U’ B’ U R’ B’
PLL: R’ D2 R’ D2 L B2 U2 R U2 L’ B2
Comment: Yay! Finally under 100 moves! I worked hard to get rid of OLL and PLL parity; I didn't have much time left at the end to work on a better ending.


----------



## Dene (Jul 29, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 45.38 11.33 15.39 25.03 19.75 => 20.06
Working on Guimond. I only know a couple of algorithms for step 2 so I have to improvise the rest.

*3x3x3:* 20.80 20.95 19.20 19.23 23.08 => 20.33

*3x3x3_OH:* 34.47 32.00 38.88 36.25 35.02 => 35.25
Pretty good.

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:59.19 1:34.38 1:40.61 1:28.13 1:45.63 => 1:40.21

*4x4x4:* 2:15.44 1:35.53 1:42.41 1:59.14 1:35.06 => 1:45.69
Pop on the first. Bad.

*5x5x5:* 3:23.72 2:49.00 2:31.69 2:37.84 2:43.42 => 2:43.42
Bad lock thing on the first (pieces were overlapping >.<) What a coincidental average!

*6x6x6:* 6:20.72 7:19.05 11:09.58 8:44.41 7:47.89 => 7:57.12
Only the first solve didn't have a pop. The third solve was easily sub6, until KABOOM.

*7x7x7:* 8:30.67 9:21.63 8:31.31 9:43.17 9:49.78 => 9:12.04
Apparently I'm improving.


----------



## Faz (Jul 29, 2008)

how the [email protected]#$ can you get a 45 second solve on the 2x2 Dene.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 29, 2008)

*2*:12.55, 16.55, 15.97, 19.55, 13.66
no comment....

*3*:29.31, 28.30, 28.87, 30.25, 28.97
WOOT! new pb avg! sub 30, 29.05!!

*3OH*:1:25.79,1:16.53,1:27.59,1:16.23,1:28.98
New pb avg too! also new single- 1:16.23!

*4*: to be done...

*5*: to be done...

*234 relay*: to be done...


----------



## Dene (Jul 29, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> how the [email protected]#$ can you get a 45 second solve on the 2x2 Dene.



I screwed up the permutation algorithm, had to start again.


----------



## MatsLuthman (Jul 29, 2008)

2x2x2 BLD:
1:27.86 DNF DNF = 1:27.86

3x3x3 BLD:
DNF DNF 5:58.59 = 5:58.59

4x4x4 BLD:
36:04.94 40:00:98 DNS = 36:04.94


----------



## joey (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm trying out a Mike Hughey-ish aproach this week.

*2x2:* (7.15) 6.13 6.90 7.08 (5.26) => 6.70
Used my not so great 2x2, my better one is downstairs, and im feeling lazy so..
*3x3:* 16.84 15.92 16.70 (11.86) (17.40) => 16.49
Cross on U, for a change!
*4x4:* 1:15.98 DP (1:21.27 P) (1:09.21 P) 1:18.65 DP 1:09.57 DP => 1:14.73
8 martini's in one average :|
*5x5:* (2:37.47) (3:05.11) 2:56.66 2:56.11 3:03.63 => 2:58.8
New PB on the first. Sub-3.
*2x2BLD:* (DNF 24.75) 33.88 22.41 => 22.41
On the second one, I spent around 15s wondering why I had CO parity.
*3x3BLD:* (DNF 1:23.77) 1:07.77 (DNF 1:10.06) => 1:07.77
First solve had no warm up. Second I actually made a mistake in a commutator, so probably should have been sub1:05 at least. The last one, i forgot to do parity.
*4x4BLD:* (DNF 16:07:09) (DNF 12:35.54)
2 corners swapped. 12 centres wrong. 13 edges wrong. My second/third real attempt. It's wierd the dedge FR and DR are swapped. My best attempt so far.
Two centres not solved. After that I just gave up. If I actually learnt my letter scheme properly, I might not have to go through it lots of times during memo. I hate edges, I spent 5mins+ memorising the wrong set of edges. So I just gave up and went for just centres.
*3x3OH:* 44.63 (37.35) 46.02 (55.41) 45.61 => 45.42
This is just for fun.
*Pyraminx* (34.61) (17.40) 32.31 27.71 16.71 => 25.58
lolaminx.
*Match the scramble:* 1:09.02 1:25.11 1:13.09 (1:42.59) (51.65) => 1:12.40
First proper attempt. (mistakes are hard to spot )
*2-4relay:* 1:46.97
Alright-ish.
*2-5relay:* 4:44.19
Good? lol
*2-6relay:* 13:46.12
POP on the 6x6. Should have been 11 or so. 6:47 6x6, a new PB. DP on 4x4 *and* 6x6.
*2-7relay* 25:30.19
11:30ish 7x7. 8:30ish 6x6. 5mins-ish 2-5. This is my first attempt at this. It was fun! I just love how small every cube feels!
I had 2 parities on 7x7. 2 on 6x6. 1 on 5x5. 1 on 4x4.


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2008)

Joey, how are you not better at 5x5x5??!! I'm surprised!


----------



## joey (Jul 31, 2008)

This is like the third time ever i think where I've done 5 solves in a row!


----------



## Pedro (Jul 31, 2008)

*2x2x2* = 6.14
(5.68), 6.84, 5.68, (8.93), 5.90
This was actually quite good for me 

*3x3x3* = 14.52
15.66, 13.93, 13.97, (16.55), (13.44)
Not very good :/

*3x3x3 OH* = 25.28
27.38, 23.50, (22.84), (28.30), 24.96
Bleh 

*6x6x6* = 6:05.18
(5:14.34), 6:32.29, (DNF), 6:26.96, 5:16.29
First solve is my new PB. Had pops on the 2nd and 4th ones...and messed up the last 2 edge groups, so I just DNFed the 3rd...

*Pyraminx* = 9.99
10.22, 9.96, 9.80, (10.93), (9.03)
LOL! Sub-10  Quite consistant, too
(I was taping this one, but the timer malfunctioned on the 3rd solve, giving me 0.02...then I had to get an extra scramble at WCA's scrambler...Arnaud, if you see this, you could provide an extra scramble for all events, so we get to do the same extra one, if needed)

*Square-1* = 47.11
(38.91), 47.63, 44.03, (58.13), 49.66
I can do better...


I taped the 2x2, 3x3 and OH ones...will post on youtube


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

First time under 1 minute for match the scramble. V-Cubes suck 

2x2x2: 8.55 7.13 7.22 8.17 13.72 = 7.98
3x3x3: 25.48 28.67 28.37 27.79 26.63 = 27.60
4x4x4: 1:31.16 1:43.79 1:30.04 1:42.49 1:58.54 = 1:39.15
5x5x5: 2:21.16 2:30.23 2:17.48 2:12.88 2:16.04 = 2:18.23
6x6x6: 6:13.09 7:21.44 6:29.98 6:31.84 6:52.54 = 6:38.12
7x7x7: 9:48.92 8:41.86 8:21.93 9:08.95 10:16.43 = 9:13.24
2x2x2_bf: DNF 1:16.94 1:01.84 = 1:01.84
3x3x3_bf: DNF 7:51.29 DNF = 7:51.29
3x3x3_oh: 52.91 52.85 45.80 42.20 1:17.50 = 50.52
3x3x3_match: 55.13 3:20.00 1:31.86 1:47.40 1:33.08 = 1:37.45
234-Relay: 2:35.47
2345-Relay: 5:08.29
23456-Relay: 11:19.47
234567-Relay: 21.04.44
Clock: 22.03 DNF 20.14 24.22 24.09 = 23.45
MegaMinx: 3:31.48 3:38.82 3:45.92 3:31.31 3:12.99 = 3:33.87
Square-1: 1:20.74 1:08.10 1:07.65 1:00.38 1:41.13 = 1:12.16


----------

